# whats under $3000 thats stupid good for the cash?



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Just curious if you had $3000 and a controlled room to view in with centered ceiling mount what would you look into? My fathers new home has a dealer right down the road and he offered a Planar DLP 7130 model that is 720P DVI for $3000 which IMO is insane and bodering on insulting so looks like I have to buy for myself. Any input would be great, thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I installed a Panny 1080p projector not too long ago (AE3000U). It cost the client $2500, I believe with a $500 screen (fixed frame Elite), so about $3000 total.

Projector was bright, quiet, and really easy to setup and configure. It also had a really good range of front/back adjustment for the screen size. The only thing I didn't like is the manual lens cap, but it was electric focus, so chances of disturbing it are minimal. My Sanyo Z4's auto-shutter has me spoiled


----------



## bkolfo4 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 6500 UB is nice. Has a $500 rebate right now making it well below the $3000 mark.


----------



## mitch3 (May 11, 2009)

I agree, the ae3000u is a fantastic projector. Excelent black level and shadow detail, plus a lot of features.


----------



## mitch3 (May 11, 2009)

Also, if you want a CIH set-up, the ae3000u has lense memory and it makes it super easy to do a CIH set-up without an anamorphic lense. Although, you will loose resolution.


----------

